
Show HN: App to enable social distancing in stores, contributions welcome - Rohul24
https://github.com/truethat-labs/social-distance-covid19
======
Rohul24
Everyone wants store owners/customers to follow social distancing, we built an
app to help them. In this stressful time, waiting at a grocery store for your
essential needs is not what a person looks for. Neither do store owners want a
large number of people gathering at their store. We build a platform to solve
this issue -

The app helps customers to see the nearby stores, how many people are allowed
at the store at a given time and the number of people currently at the store.

The app allows a store owner to maintain social distancing at their shop by
updating the number of people at the store at a particular time.

